# Choosing from the litter



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to share with you that we will be fetching home our very own baby cockapoo soon. I'm sooooo excited 
I'm having trouble choosing from the litter though they are all too cute and have such sweet personalities. It's very hard to decide...
They are a litter of 5 boys 1 cream/apricot, 1 black with white tuxedo, 3 chocolate with white tuxedo and two of them have white around the mouth and nose.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how exciting!!! 
Can you not have them all??!!
Personally, I would go for the chocolate one with the most white around the face . I always preferred more white, especially around the nose and mouth. Even although my puppy is cream, she was the lightest in the litter and had more white around her nose etc.
However, it's all personal choice and if you get the chance to visit the litter before choosing, the right puppy may choose you 
Have you any pics?? X


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I've been visiting them every week since they were born. I do have some pictures but they are not very good really. I am swaying towards one of the chocolate ones


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dip,dip,dip ...... Have you got chance to visit regularly,then maybe choosing would be easier, however one day one may just have woken up and be playful another maybe tired !! I suppose the longer you leave it the choice gets smaller, I'd just go with your gut, trust your instinct..... Good luck,keep us posted xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molliemoo said:


> Yes I've been visiting them every week since they were born. I do have some pictures but they are not very good really. I am swaying towards one of the chocolate ones


Which ever one you choose it will be the right decision ... Lucky you being able to visit so regularly. Can't wait to see photos  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure they are all lovely....cream/ apricot means more washing - I speak from experience


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I'm sure they are all lovely....cream/ apricot means more washing - I speak from experience


I'll 2nd that!! 
However, when they are clean for that brief 5 mins post wash... Perfection


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Choccy!!!!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I'm sure they are all lovely....cream/ apricot means more washing - I speak from experience


me too - but they are lovely when they are all fresh and clean...but if I were ever able to get another 'poo' it would be a choccy one


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jos said:


> me too - but they are lovely when they are all fresh and clean...but if I were ever able to get another 'poo' it would be a choccy one


You might have noticed from Avatar that my second IS a choccy...so much easier but the creams do have a certain glamour when they are powder puff clean!!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> You might have noticed from Avatar that my second IS a choccy...so much easier but the creams do have a certain glamour when they are powder puff clean!!


I most certainly have noticed little Ted - I'm deeply jealous!!
Coffee and cream would be my ideal - on day maybe if I can persuade my husband


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I must admit choccy ones are wonderful at hiding the dirt. Bonnie heads for every bit of mud she can possibly find!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

What colour are the parents, you are lucky being close enough to visit and choose.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Go with your gut instinct. Which ever you choose will be adorable and much loved.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Choccy !!!! 

I say choccy because I have been a bit choccy obsessed for a few years ... but they all sound lovely .. but I am sure there is one that you instantly warm too ... 

Lots of photos please when you pick your puppy ... oh I do love puppies (apart from weeing on the floor and chewing lol) but that doesn't last forever .. promise ... and anyway they are so worth a puddle and a bit of damage.


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww thanx for the replies everyone. Xx
I can't wait to be a cockapoo mummy. Oh and id like to share Ive gone for one of the chocolate 
Mmmm suppose the next thing is picking the name for the lil man!! X


The mummy is a liver working cocker n the daddy is a white poodle xxx


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

When I get the hang of using this thing I will put on some pics. We bring him him on the 16th August !!!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mollie the term liver has now been changed to chocolate! Something about offending vegetarians! When I was a child all brown spaniels were called liver, Bonnie is a chocolate roan, it sounds much nicer I must admit!


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

When I was looking my sister a long term dog owner said you don;t pick your dog it picks you. So with both of mine I sat in the litters and let them paly around me the two I have both came to me alot. we are best friends .


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie is gorgeous & she's cream  
I do love the choccys though


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a crea...and hopefully when number two comes along she will be a choccy.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Molliemoo said:


> Yes I've been visiting them every week since they were born. I do have some pictures but they are not very good really. I am swaying towards one of the chocolate ones


I'd say that you have found a great breeder if you are able to go and visit every week - and when they are old enough to be handled I'm sure you will be useful to help socialise the litter XXX

As for choosing - then I'd personally leave that until the last moment - as at prior to 6 weeks old you are basically basing judgement on a colour - from around the 5 weeks of age you can get a realistic idea of coat type (as they can vary) - but from 6 weeks old you can begin to get an idea of their individual character.

Good Luck whichever way you sway X

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All breeder do things differently and so do all puppy buyers .. no rules really .. just build a good relationship with your breeder (which you clearly have) and enjoy your puppy picking .. 

I agree with what Stephen says about character at approx 4-6 and also coat texture is clearer at this time .... however if you have your heart set on a colour and *** .. just keep talking to your breeder .. and I am sure you will be happy .. a good breeder will want their pups to go to the very best homes and equally the new owners to be happy with their puppy ... 

Smaller sized breeder dont always have a large amount of puppies, may have just one litter so if you have your heart set on a choc boy for example their may only be one available .. like I said no rules ..

I actually picked two of my dogs from very young .. approx 1-2 week old and basically 1 day old I knew I wanted the other one .. for me its more about the breeder .. and my dogs are wonderful .. ok apart from a bit of puppy chewing (but thats another story lol)  

Just enjoy this experience (and puppy shopping) ... the puppy fun will start when you get your puppy home, yiu wil get loads of helpful advice on here if it is your first dog ... it is great owning a cockapoo, such fun loving dogs ... I love the choccies.. get thinking of a lovely name for your boy now .. and remember lots of photos please xxx


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanx again everyone.
The breeder is a friends neighbour which only lives on the next street from me. (so lucky I know) she is lovely. it's her cockers first and only litter. I've met both puppy parents and both are healthy, gorgeous and friendly and much loved!

I have a few names in mind : woody, cooper, kody, dexter and enzo. Xxxxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the name choices, Cooper is great! 

like you we've been visiting our puppy regularly, it is fab to see them grow in those few weeks. Luckily our breeder is also quite local to us.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I think once youve decided to the *** then I would do the volhard puppy test. I found this very helpful and weve got an amazing puppy who has fitted in really well with us. I had know idea about how to choose a puppy, and as others have said at the end of the day go with your gut instinct. Good luck!


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> I like the name choices, Cooper is great!
> 
> like you we've been visiting our puppy regularly, it is fab to see them grow in those few weeks. Luckily our breeder is also quite local to us.



Aww it's exciting stuff isn't it  
What ***, colour, name have you picked? When do you bring your cockapoo baby home?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

A little girl pup called Coco, she is chocolate with a few white markings on tummy and paws and we get her on 4th August!

There is a little pic of her on the pictures forum.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Choosing at this time of the year can be tricky too! We are choosing at almost 4 weeks of age - the breeder usually does this at 5 weeks - as we will be going on holiday and wouldn't be able to go again until they were almost 7 weeks - and being around the top of the list - I don't think this would prove popular with the other 'choosers'! They are all the same colour though, bar a few marking here and there, so I don't think it is going to be too much of an issue. x


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are some pics of the two I've narrowed it down to!
http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o557/molliemoo02/026706e2.jpg
http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o557/molliemoo02/dd6c89ed.jpg


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are both gorgeous but the second pic is the one I'd choose! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molliemoo said:


> Here are some pics of the two I've narrowed it down to!
> http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o557/molliemoo02/026706e2.jpg
> http://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o557/molliemoo02/dd6c89ed.jpg


They are both adorable I love the one with the white on his face soooooooo cute I love when they have different markings it makes them look so unique!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> They are both adorable I love the one with the white on his face soooooooo cute I love when they have different markings it makes them look so unique!


I agree. It makes them more unique. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This is an old thread???


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> This is an old thread???


Thanks for pointing that out.........I never noticed it was until you mentioned it! Not sure how it got started again? oops!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Now I want to know which one they picked

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Now I want to know which one they picked
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha, me too!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes can people just do a quick check of the date on the thread you wish to post on as it becomes very confusing when old threads are revived from years back. Thanks.


----------

